
Ask HN: Career and Jobs in New Zealand - httpcode419
One of my closest friends is moving to New Zealand. He is asking me to come with him (in 8 months). Since NZ has all the bits I love, mountains for hiking, beaches for surf, and a chill population, it started to draw me.<p>Has anyone considered&#x2F;has moved to New Zealand as a software eng? Focusing on the three big cities: Wellington, Auckland, Christchurch.<p>What did you like&#x2F;dislike about it? Would you do it again?
How is the tech sector there like - career, salary, and recognition?<p>To put it blunt, would it be a career set back to move from a known city (my case: Toronto) to NZ?
======
masonic
Doesn't NZ get a say in who immigrates to work there?

